# 30 rides, $540.00 guarantee BONUS???



## Ghostride (Nov 16, 2016)

Just got an email from Lyft offering a bonus of $540.00 guaranteed if I give 30 rides this week with a 90% acceptance rate. Too good to be true? What's the catch? Read the terms. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe i'm missing it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ghostride said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering a bonus of $540.00 guaranteed if I give 30 rides this week with a 90% acceptance rate. Too good to be true? What's the catch? Read the terms. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe i'm missing it.


Its true
Lyft is offering me $800 to do 35 rides in 7 days.
No catches


----------



## Ghostride (Nov 16, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Its true
> Lyft is offering me $800 to do 35 rides in 7 days.
> No catches


Wow. Thanks! Did it specify it had to be within certain boundaries?


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

I got 35/$500 last week. It's not like quest, where they give you cash for so many rides, but a guarantee that you will make $500 If you do 35 rides. If not, they "bonus" you the difference. They take their 25% from the bonus.
I also worked the Average Hourly Guarantees and they applied them as well. 
In the end I cleared $503!


----------



## Ghostride (Nov 16, 2016)

Spinn said:


> I got 35/$500 last week. It's not like quest, where they give you cash for so many rides, but a guarantee that you will make $500 If you do 35 rides. If not, they "bonus" you the difference. They take their 25% from the bonus.
> I also worked the Average Hourly Guarantees and they applied them as well.
> In the end I cleared $503!


Lyft takes 25%?


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Ghostride said:


> Lyft takes 25%?


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213582018

I found this link that explains it.
In your app, click on your picture to bring up a menu.
Click "Help"
There is tons of info here. It's where I got this article.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghostride said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering a bonus of $540.00 guaranteed if I give 30 rides this week with a 90% acceptance rate. Too good to be true? What's the catch? Read the terms. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe i'm missing it.


It's called "desperation." Once they have reached their quota in a week, they'll let you go back to eating your value meal.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

What markets are you guys in that are getting these offers?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lyft offered me $400 for 30 rides with 90% weekly acceptance.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

Mine is $320 for 30 rides but says nothing about 90% acceptance - is 90% the case even if it doesn't say it?


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Ghostride said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering a bonus of $540.00 guaranteed if I give 30 rides this week with a 90% acceptance rate. Too good to be true? What's the catch? Read the terms. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe i'm missing it.


 Why doesn't everyone actually put the actual amount you will get please deduct the damn commission they are gonna take you all look like advertisers for this promo--thus $540 is actually $432 or less if they do take 25% I'm calculating at 20%????


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Words matter. Just be sure you understand two things:

This is a _guarantee_...*NOT a bonus*. They are actually saying that if you drive a certain number of rides with a 90% acceptance rate, you _should_ generate a certain total revenue...for LYFT.
Be aware that they also include TIPS in your revenue, so any tips you receive on the app actually work against you. If you can, get tips in cash to prevent tips from hurting you.

If you fall short of the guarantee amount, Lyft will supplement your revenue up to the guarantee. They will then deduct their fees and pay you what's left. This is just an expansion of the old hourly guarantee system.
You will NOT get whatever you earn PLUS some whopping bonus.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

They are doing several offers in Detroit. Some for 35 rides for $600 and another for 30 rides in 4 days for $290. I hate the disparity they offer. Why would I bust ass for 30 in 4 days for $290 when a fellow driver gets $600 for 3


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Words matter. Just be sure you understand two things:
> 
> This is a _guarantee_...*NOT a bonus*. They are actually saying that if you drive a certain number of rides with a 90% acceptance rate, you _should_ generate a certain total revenue...for LYFT.
> Be aware that they also include TIPS in your revenue, so any tips you receive on the app actually work against you. If you can, get tips in cash to prevent tips from hurting you.
> ...


So even if mine doesn't say 90% acceptance rate - I should assume it is implied?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ghostride said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering a bonus of $540.00 guaranteed if I give 30 rides this week with a 90% acceptance rate. Too good to be true? What's the catch? Read the terms. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Maybe i'm missing it.


I got one for 660 for the week and a separate one for 290 for 30 rides over the weekend.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Candi said:


> So even if mine doesn't say 90% acceptance rate - I should assume it is implied?


No, don't assume anything. But read the offer carefully, and understand it. They're not trying to screw you over, but they are trying to get you to do certain things (hours, areas you drive, acceptance rate, etc). Just be sure what they want is realistic for you.

I've had some with Uber that were doable; I've never had anything doable with Lyft because they are very weak in my market.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

So far this week I'm at 7 hours driving for lyft and I've racked up 14 rides. If that pace keeps up that's a decent guarantee bonus.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> No, don't assume anything. But read the offer carefully, and understand it. They're not trying to screw you over, but they are trying to get you to do certain things (hours, areas you drive, acceptance rate, etc). Just be sure what they want is realistic for you.
> 
> I've had some with Uber that were doable; I've never had anything doable with Lyft because they are very weak in my market.


It is pretty vague - even the small print it just states do 30 rides between 5pm tonight and 4:59am Monday. It doesn't say I have to be in a certain area or anything about acceptance rating. I am only two weeks with Lyft but driving with Uber longer. Lyft's bonus's seem much more confusing and unobtainable.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Candi said:


> It is pretty vague - even the small print it just states do 30 rides between 5pm tonight and 4:59am Monday. It doesn't say I have to be in a certain area or anything about acceptance rating. I am only two weeks with Lyft but driving with Uber longer. Lyft's bonus's seem much more confusing and unobtainable.


That sounds like almost a direct copy of one of the Uber promotions that I successfully completed. ( Not that Lyft would EVER copy Uber, LOL!)

You might check on your local UP city forum and see if any local drivers know for sure.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

$540 / 30 rides = $18/ride before Lyft fees. After Lyft fees it is $13.50/ride. If you can do 2 rides an hour, it is $27.00/hr guarantee. If you can do 3 rides an hour, it is $40.50/hr.

Yes it is worth it, and a good reason to take Lyft Line. The only problem is whether any ride after 30 is counted against the $540 guarantee. If it is, it makes it useless. Say you normally do 75 rides a week. If you average $7.20 per ride before Lyft fees, then you would get nothing extra. My advice - drive the 30 rides, then switch to Uber for the rest of the week.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Ghostride said:


> Lyft takes 25%?


Newer drivers that signed up after certain month in 2016, lyft takes 25%. Prior to that 20%


----------

